# Presenting SHR Vermilion Dash Rip Rock JH



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

As I continue to help Dash blaze a trail into areas few Vizlas have gone. Dash this season has gone 4 for 4 on his HRC/UKC Started Hunting Retriever Tests. As usual, he was the only Vizsla on the grounds. Today he titled SHR at the lone Star HRC club retriever hunt test near Bonham Texas. A tradition for a title pass, I was honored to get wet. I can't brag too much though. It was close and could have gone either way. Today thanks to Dash, it was one of the most stressful hunt tests I have run. Dash was having an off day and really tested me. At times I am sure we were entertaining for the the Judges and anyone watching. I know it was entertaining for my Wife. But somehow that duck always got to my hand. Sometimes with a looooong step. But he passed. The gunner did great. He knew exactly what I was wanting when I asked him to stand on my left while I heeled Dash on my right instead of my usual left. Which was for the gunner to get close to me and the water to help keep Dash from cheating the bank on that particular retrieve. Ended up being a pretty good day.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

wow! Great work you two. He's only the second to title, right? 

Love the 2nd to last pic. So cheeky!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

No, Vizslas have been able to run HRC/UKC for a long time. There are probaby a few Vizslas our there with UKC retriever titles, though I really don't know. II think there is only one or two, maybe three JHR Junior Hunting Retriever Vizslas in AKC still due to them only having been allowed to run in it for a couple years now. I guess what would be an Uncle to Dash was the first ever Vizlsa to obtain a JHR title. Dash only has one AKC pass and I doubt I will be able to get him the three more he needs this spring, but if not, I should have him ready for it in the early Fall.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh ok. It's late and I'm not thinking clearly. I _was_ thinking of the AKC stuff and Adele's dog. I knew Dash was related.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations again, to you and Dash. 
Ya'll have accomplished a lot together, in a short period of time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!! What a handsome and clever boy Dash is!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Iwantavizsla (Apr 15, 2014)

What a name


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SJ - will look into this type of test in our area 4 PIKE - thank you - the majority of feathers in PIKE's mouth is from Doves & Ducks - stay & mark drives him crazy - but if first out of the blind he will beat a Lab 2 the bird - took 2yrs 4 PIKE to swim like a Lab - LOL - on bumper drills - PIKE is at his best on blind retreives - makes me and him work harder - it's always been a matter of TRUST !!!!!!!!


----------

